# Are these good Krib tank mates?



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

I usually stick with biotopes, but I wanted to do a mixed up aquarium for once. My water is pH 7, and it is slightly soft. My tank is 29 gallons, and it will be HEAVILY planted. Here are the fish I would keep:

-2 Kribs (male/female) 
-10 Cherry Barbs
-1 Pearl Gourami

If the kribs breed, then cool. If not, I am still happy . They add some nice bottom movement. The Cherry Barbs make great dithers, and add some movement to the tank in the middle. The Gourami is nice, colorful, and larger, so I like them a lot. Plus they add some top movement.

Just let me know what you guys think! Try not to be too mean


----------

